# Mountain Buzz App



## backwardsraft (Jun 4, 2009)

How many of you use the Mtn Buzz App?


----------



## MountainManJake (Apr 9, 2012)

Downloaded it, immediately deleted it because it doesnt show flows. A river flow app would be siiiiick!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

I use it, but it is weak. its fine for reading posts but has no flow page or gear swap


----------



## farmer (Apr 30, 2004)

I use Colorado river flows app for my iPhone. It's like 2 bucks and has most gauges in there listed by common run names and river


----------



## Terrapin93Z (Mar 5, 2009)

I use it often but wish it had gear swap as well


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

River Guide is a great flow app


----------



## bonzola (Apr 13, 2005)

Streamflow app. Free. Not great. Not bad.


----------



## Sarge6531 (Nov 1, 2011)

I use the buzz app on the reg and have no issues with it. I find quite useful when on the road planning out the next boating mission.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

I use it to check posts and Riverbrain for flows.


----------



## JSHero (May 13, 2012)

Really wish it showed river flows. What is a good app for river flows for iphone. Riverwatcher and river data are NOT VERY GOOD.


----------



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

I use RiverGuide for flows and RSS feeds (Feedler) for Gear swap. Buzz ap is for Threads.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I use it.
I view mt Riverbrain favorites page in a Safari window on my iPhone for flows.


----------



## g.soutiere (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried it but would rather go the web site on my phone easier and better to use


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

I use it. Floes and gearswap would be nice. But easier to navigate then the web app on a smart phone


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

I use it as well, and use River Flows for...well...river flows.


----------

